# Lift points on a Cruze? Not jacking points.



## FireFox31 (Mar 28, 2018)

On my 2012 Cruze, where can I put the four pads of an automotive lift to safely lift the entire car? Pictures or references on a parts diagram would help ensure I place them in the right spots.

Can I use the pinch weld jacking points but with a slotted puck adapter? Should the weight of the car be on the pinch weld or on the body at its base? I can't find a puck with a groove deep enough to take the load off the 1" tall pinch weld.

Thanks.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Use the pinch welds. If you turn the pads long ways you shouldn't need pucks.


----------



## FireFox31 (Mar 28, 2018)

Is that how a dealership does it? Seems like balancing a car on a razor's edge.

Maybe I will make four of the channel iron jacking pads designed by swedgemon. They recommend 1 1/4" groove depth so the 1" pinch weld fits inside, putting the weight instead on the body of the car.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

FireFox31 said:


> Is that how a dealership does it? Seems like balancing a car on a razor's edge.
> 
> Maybe I will make four of the channel iron jacking pads designed by swedgemon. They recommend 1 1/4" groove depth so the 1" pinch weld fits inside, putting the weight instead on the body of the car.


I worked for Goodyear for 10 years and that's how we did it.

What kind of hoist are you using? Pictures would be nice.


----------



## FireFox31 (Mar 28, 2018)

Here's a picture of one lift arm holding the rear of my old Volvo. The arm has a flat head. I'm hoping that the Cruze has solid parts on the body, frame, or suspension where I can place these flat lift heads.


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

I would bet that you can go to a shop and talk to a tech and ask them how they lift that type of car.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

The vertical direction of the pinch weld is what makes them strong. The flat area of metal on the body is thin and will crush/deform. the same point you use to jack the car up is the same they use for a lift.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> The vertical direction of the pinch weld is what makes them strong. The flat area of metal on the body is thin and will crush/deform. the same point you use to jack the car up is the same they use for a lift.


Especially because it is going to be 2 and 3 metal thicknesses, with one likely being a form of high-strength steel.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

MP81 said:


> Especially because it is going to be 2 and 3 metal thicknesses, with one likely being a form of high-strength steel.


 Yep. Don't know about the High strength steel addition but yes typically 2 -3 metal thickness pinched together with opposing angles at the base.. To put into perspective a simple toilet or paper towel roll. if its laying on its side easy to crush. stand on end and it requires significantly more force.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> Yep. Don't know about the High strength steel addition but yes typically 2 -3 metal thickness pinched together with opposing angles at the base.. To put into perspective a simple toilet or paper towel roll. if its laying on its side easy to crush. stand on end and it requires significantly more force.


Generally up front on newer vehicles, the door ring will be hot-stamp steel anymore, and that will go all the way down into the pinch flange.


----------

